# Personal Trainer is my ex....



## grapegirlplum (May 19, 2009)

I need help.... This guy that I used to casually date has this amazing boot camp going on, but my husband knows that we used to date. I want to join the boot camp, but I don't want my husband to make a big deal. Does this sound like a good idea, or is it too close for comfort.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 19, 2009)

If you no longer have feelings for him and your husband is comfortable with it I say go for it...But if you are slightly hesitant and it may cause any problems with your relationship...I say find other fitness options that will work for you just as well....there has to be other gyms, personal trainers, etc that you can go to. 

I mean nothing so minor is worth me causing controversy in my relationship.


----------



## gildedangel (May 19, 2009)

Tish is pretty much dead on, it really depends on your relationship with the ex and the relationship with your husband. If your husband is comfortable with it and you have feelings for this ex, which it sounds like you don't, then go for it! Just be sure to not to hurt your relationship with your husband with this. Good luck!


----------



## grapegirlplum (May 20, 2009)

Thanks u guys!!!!  I think I already knew the answer,  I just needed some more opinions.  I think that using my ex as a trainer would be a slippery slope.
But ......  I just feel comfortable using him; there are definitely no feelings involved.  The trainer and I have both moved on........


----------

